# NFS hangs up

## questionaire

hi  there,

as you may know i have a 4.5TB storage - got it working now and i want to share directories with NFSv3.

I started the copying process yesterday at 04:00 and the storage locks up (network is not responding) at 09:00.

Are there any known issues with NFSv3 that it locks up? Are there any good alternatives. In productive use, such a total hang up is not wanted  :Sad: 

kind regards

----------

## bunder

does it happen on just that directory while the write is occuring?  (ie: can you ls in a subdirectory of that directory?)

what are your mount options? hard/soft intr/no_intr etc.

cheers

----------

## questionaire

yes its currently happening when a other server writes on it.

i can't do anything now, because its a remote box and the network is not responding caused by this lock up.

mount option: hard.

i read about soft, but that shouldnt cause the storage to hang up, should it?

----------

## questionaire

after digging in the logs i found many very interesting entries. but i really dont know how to fix them. can it be that uploading with 100mbit causes the network card to not replying to keepalive questions?

 *Quote:*   

> May 10 05:04:31 storage NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out
> 
> May 10 05:04:31 storage eth0: Transmit timed out, status 1003, PHY status 786d, resetting...
> 
> May 10 05:04:31 storage eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x41E1
> ...

 

----------

## bunder

Moved from Networking & Security to Kernel & Hardware.

i think this might be better here...

 *Quote:*   

> May 10 10:01:31 storage irq 18: nobody cared (try booting with the "irqpoll" option)
> 
> May 10 10:01:31 storage Pid: 0, comm: swapper Not tainted 2.6.24-gentoo-r7 #3
> 
> May 10 10:01:31 storage [<c01415b6>] __report_bad_irq+0x36/0x75
> ...

 

might be something to look into, not sure if this is the cause of the hard drive and network interfaces resetting.  you might want to check your motherboard or bios, or maybe your kernel config.

cheers

----------

## questionaire

i talked to ^willie^ on the irc and he told me that his VIA RHINA II NIC locks up under heavy load. this is a storage system with sometimes full load and VIA RHINE II.

it also only locks up when it is under heavy load - i already ordered a new MB - changing the whole stuff away from via ... thanks anyway  :Smile: 

----------

